# O2 Simulators



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get O2 Simulators for an '05. I've looked at some places like Summit and Jegs and have had no luck.:willy:


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

*O2 Simms*

I would not waste the money, if you get a tune you can turn them off. I have LT headers on my car with no cats and I have had no issues with the check engine light.


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

Brazen said:


> I would not waste the money, if you get a tune you can turn them off. I have LT headers on my car with no cats and I have had no issues with the check engine light.


where do you get a tune at?


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Try using spark plug fowlers. THey are used to prevent yoru spark plug from fowling . It fits in the 02 boss then you put your 02 sensor behind it.

THis gives the 02 less exhaust flow so it wont trigger the cel. Some sensitive ECU will still trigger though, but for the most part it works.


----------

